# The "Whatcha Listening To?" Thread!



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

All you have to do is post what music you're listning to, possibly comment on the ones above you and move on.

It's a great way to learn new bands and songs. :]

okay, I'll start. (Treat it properly, it's poetry put to music!)

"Better Than Drugs" by Skillet.
I love this song because it describes the aspect of love being addicting. That and being love or in love can give you a sort of "high on life".


----------



## Takun (Aug 8, 2009)

We have one of these threads already, don't worry though .  

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47131&page=15


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We have one of these threads already, don't worry though .
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47131&page=15



Meh! I always seem to glance over these little bastards and make myself look stupid.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 8, 2009)

Thread locked: Duplicate.


----------

